# [SOLVED] PHP user avatar script



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

okay im using a php user script that i found on the net. I am trying to intergrate the habbo class script so that when a user registers they insert their hotel and habbo name which then gets their avatar or whatever you call it off their habbo home and shows it on the homepage...

here are the codes ive got so far

register.php :


```
<?
/**
 * Register.php
 * 
 * Displays the registration form if the user needs to sign-up,
 * or lets the user know, if he's already logged in, that he
 * can't register another name.
 *
 * Written by: Jpmaster77 a.k.a. The Grandmaster of C++ (GMC)
 * Last Updated: August 19, 2004
 */
include("include/session.php");
?>
<html>
<title>Registration Page</title>
<body>
<?
/**
 * The user is already logged in, not allowed to register.
 */
if($session->logged_in){
   echo "<h1>Registered</h1>";
   echo "<p>We're sorry <b>$session->username</b>, but you've already registered. "
       ."<a href=\"main.php\">Main</a>.</p>";
}
/**
 * The user has submitted the registration form and the
 * results have been processed.
 */
else if(isset($_SESSION['regsuccess'])){
   /* Registration was successful */
   if($_SESSION['regsuccess']){
      echo "<h1>Registered!</h1>";
      echo "<p>Thank you <b>".$_SESSION['reguname']."</b>, your information has been added to the database, "
          ."you may now <a href=\"main.php\">log in</a>.</p>";
   }
   /* Registration failed */
   else{
      echo "<h1>Registration Failed</h1>";
      echo "<p>We're sorry, but an error has occurred and your registration for the username <b>".$_SESSION['reguname']."</b>, "
          ."could not be completed.<br>Please try again at a later time.</p>";
   }
   unset($_SESSION['regsuccess']);
   unset($_SESSION['reguname']);
}
/**
 * The user has not filled out the registration form yet.
 * Below is the page with the sign-up form, the names
 * of the input fields are important and should not
 * be changed.
 */
else{
?>
<h1>Register</h1>
<?
if($form->num_errors > 0){
   echo "<td><font size=\"2\" color=\"#ff0000\">".$form->num_errors." error(s) found</font></td>";
}
?>
<form action="process.php" method="POST">
<table align="left" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="3">
<tr><td>Username:</td><td><input type="text" name="user" maxlength="30" value="<? echo $form->value("user"); ?>"></td><td><? echo $form->error("user"); ?></td></tr>
<tr>
  <td>Habbo:</td><td><input type="text" name="user2" maxlength="30" value="<? echo $form->value("habbo"); ?>"></td><td><? echo $form->error("habbo"); ?></td></tr>
<tr>
  <td>Hotel:</td>
  <td><select name="hotel" size="1" id="hotel">
  <option value="au">Australia</option>
  <option value="ca">Canada</option>
  <option value="sg">Singapore</option>
  <option value="uk" selected>United Kingdom</option>
  <option value="us">USA</option>
  </select></td>
  <td><? echo $form->error("hotel"); ?></td>
</tr>
<tr>
  <td>Password:</td>
  <td><input type="password" name="pass" maxlength="30" value="<? echo $form->value("pass"); ?>"></td>
  <td><? echo $form->error("pass"); ?></td>
</tr>
<tr><td>Email:</td><td><input type="text" name="email" maxlength="50" value="<? echo $form->value("email"); ?>"></td><td><? echo $form->error("email"); ?></td></tr>
<tr><td colspan="2" align="right">
<input type="hidden" name="subjoin" value="1">
<input type="submit" value="Join!"></td></tr>
<tr><td colspan="2" align="left"><a href="main.php">Back to Main</a></td></tr>
</table>
</form>
<?
}
?>
</body>
</html>
```
process.php :


```
<?
/**
 * Process.php
 * 
 * The Process class is meant to simplify the task of processing
 * user submitted forms, redirecting the user to the correct
 * pages if errors are found, or if form is successful, either
 * way. Also handles the logout procedure.
 *
 * Written by: Jpmaster77 a.k.a. The Grandmaster of C++ (GMC)
 * Last Updated: August 19, 2004
 */
include("include/session.php");
class Process
{
   /* Class constructor */
   function Process(){
      global $session;
      /* User submitted login form */
      if(isset($_POST['sublogin'])){
         $this->procLogin();
      }
      /* User submitted registration form */
      else if(isset($_POST['subjoin'])){
         $this->procRegister();
      }
      /* User submitted forgot password form */
      else if(isset($_POST['subforgot'])){
         $this->procForgotPass();
      }
      /* User submitted edit account form */
      else if(isset($_POST['subedit'])){
         $this->procEditAccount();
      }
      /**
       * The only other reason user should be directed here
       * is if he wants to logout, which means user is
       * logged in currently.
       */
      else if($session->logged_in){
         $this->procLogout();
      }
      /**
       * Should not get here, which means user is viewing this page
       * by mistake and therefore is redirected.
       */
       else{
          header("Location: main.php");
       }
   }
   /**
    * procLogin - Processes the user submitted login form, if errors
    * are found, the user is redirected to correct the information,
    * if not, the user is effectively logged in to the system.
    */
   function procLogin(){
      global $session, $form;
      /* Login attempt */
      $retval = $session->login($_POST['user'], $_POST['pass'], isset($_POST['remember']));
      
      /* Login successful */
      if($retval){
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
      /* Login failed */
      else{
         $_SESSION['value_array'] = $_POST;
         $_SESSION['error_array'] = $form->getErrorArray();
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
   }
   
   /**
    * procLogout - Simply attempts to log the user out of the system
    * given that there is no logout form to process.
    */
   function procLogout(){
      global $session;
      $retval = $session->logout();
      header("Location: main.php");
   }
   
   /**
    * procRegister - Processes the user submitted registration form,
    * if errors are found, the user is redirected to correct the
    * information, if not, the user is effectively registered with
    * the system and an email is (optionally) sent to the newly
    * created user.
    */
   function procRegister(){
      global $session, $form;
      /* Convert username to all lowercase (by option) */
      if(ALL_LOWERCASE){
         $_POST['user'] = strtolower($_POST['user']);
      }
      /* Registration attempt */
      $retval = $session->register($_POST['user'], $_POST['habbo'], $_POST['hotel'], $_POST['pass'], $_POST['email']);
      
      /* Registration Successful */
      if($retval == 0){
         $_SESSION['reguname'] = $_POST['user'];
         $_SESSION['regsuccess'] = true;
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
      /* Error found with form */
      else if($retval == 1){
         $_SESSION['value_array'] = $_POST;
         $_SESSION['error_array'] = $form->getErrorArray();
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
      /* Registration attempt failed */
      else if($retval == 2){
         $_SESSION['reguname'] = $_POST['user'];
         $_SESSION['regsuccess'] = false;
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
   }
   
   /**
    * procForgotPass - Validates the given username then if
    * everything is fine, a new password is generated and
    * emailed to the address the user gave on sign up.
    */
   function procForgotPass(){
      global $database, $session, $mailer, $form;
      /* Username error checking */
      $subuser = $_POST['user'];
      $field = "user";  //Use field name for username
      if(!$subuser || strlen($subuser = trim($subuser)) == 0){
         $form->setError($field, "* Username not entered<br>");
      }
      else{
         /* Make sure username is in database */
         $subuser = stripslashes($subuser);
         if(strlen($subuser) < 5 || strlen($subuser) > 30 ||
            !eregi("^([0-9a-z])+$", $subuser) ||
            (!$database->usernameTaken($subuser))){
            $form->setError($field, "* Username does not exist<br>");
         }
      }
      
      /* Errors exist, have user correct them */
      if($form->num_errors > 0){
         $_SESSION['value_array'] = $_POST;
         $_SESSION['error_array'] = $form->getErrorArray();
      }
      /* Generate new password and email it to user */
      else{
         /* Generate new password */
         $newpass = $session->generateRandStr(8);
         
         /* Get email of user */
         $usrinf = $database->getUserInfo($subuser);
         $email  = $usrinf['email'];
         
         /* Attempt to send the email with new password */
         if($mailer->sendNewPass($subuser,$email,$newpass)){
            /* Email sent, update database */
            $database->updateUserField($subuser, "password", md5($newpass));
            $_SESSION['forgotpass'] = true;
         }
         /* Email failure, do not change password */
         else{
            $_SESSION['forgotpass'] = false;
         }
      }
      
      header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
   }
   
   /**
    * procEditAccount - Attempts to edit the user's account
    * information, including the password, which must be verified
    * before a change is made.
    */
   function procEditAccount(){
      global $session, $form;
      /* Account edit attempt */
      $retval = $session->editAccount($_POST['curpass'], $_POST['newpass'], $_POST['email']);
      /* Account edit successful */
      if($retval){
         $_SESSION['useredit'] = true;
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
      /* Error found with form */
      else{
         $_SESSION['value_array'] = $_POST;
         $_SESSION['error_array'] = $form->getErrorArray();
         header("Location: ".$session->referrer);
      }
   }
};
/* Initialize process */
$process = new Process;
?>
```
I now it is something huge to ask but i am really struggling i would appreciate any help/comments

Thanks in advance


----------

